
13 year old KDE bug fixed - brockers
https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64754
======
znpy
Friendly reminder: it's been more than 15 years now, but we basically still
can't have firefox handling textboxes right when using a dark gtk theme.

Link:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70315](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70315)

Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11147547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11147547)

------
Sarkie
Wow, this affected me at Uni!

